# TOR für suse Linux



## Kurt Cobain (4. April 2006)

Tag Tag

also ich will auf mein Suse Linux rechner TOR draufmachen.

für alle die tor nicht kennen: Wikipedia TOR


hier kann man TOR downloaden: http://tor.eff.org/download.html.de

jetzt hab ich ja suse Linux und auf der Seite oben gibts ja RPM's für red hat.

soll ich ein RPM für Red Hat downloaden?

wenn ja welche Version



gruß ich


----------



## Maik (4. April 2006)

*offtopic*

Trotz re-reformierter Rechtschreibreform wird der Satzanfang noch immer groß geschrieben und am Satzende ein Satzzeichen gesetzt.


----------



## tuxx (8. April 2006)

Würd kein Redhat-Package nehmen.
Dieses hier und selbst kompilieren:
http://tor.eff.org/dist/tor-0.1.1.17-rc.tar.gz
Oder apt-get install tor.
Es ist in den Repositories.


----------

